# Vapebook - Juice Recipes



## Alex (30/5/14)

http://www.thevapebook.com/

I just found this pretty cool site for recipes, and decided to bookmark. Hope someone finds it useful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (30/5/14)

Awesome find.. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/5/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.thevapebook.com/
> 
> I just found this pretty cool site for recipes, and decided to bookmark. Hope someone finds it useful.



Thanks @Alex 

Wow, I took a look at that site and thought - this vaping journey is never going to end.... LOL
I am nowhere near sampling all the "easily available" ready made juices 
Not to mention DIY....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

